# SMOANT Ladon



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

In this review , I will cover the Smoant Ladon 225W box mod, from @3avape .




*In the box :*
Smoant Ladon 225w mod
a Battery safety card
a Usb - C charger [port situated front bottom]
Quality control card
a User manual and a guarantee card

*First impressions :*
The Ladon weighs in at about 164.30 g without batteries [2x 18650's]
256 g with the 18650'S , making it a hefty little mod , very good handfeel even for smaller hands .
Advanced AI smart ANT-chip and Buck-boost chip , more about that later.
*Dimensions* is: 46.9 x 91.5 x 30 mm wide , thus it will accommodate a 25 mm or smaller tank with ease , bigger tanks will have an overhang. 510 connection

*Looks* : The Ladon is available in various colour options , full black , black/red , S/steel and rainbow
They all share red fire and menu buttons . The screen is clear and easy readable on the front , The edges all around are beveled to create a more ergonomic feel , battery door closure is magnetic.
Battery positions is marked in white.
The mod features a mesh design on the front and a soft carbon fiber/leathery type material on the back.



*Parameters:*
225W Mod
Output range: 1-225 w
Conversion rate: 95%
Voltage range: 6.0-8.4V
TC mode: Ni, Ti, SS316, TCR
Temperature range: 100-300°C; 200-600°F
Over-current/ over-heat/ reverse/
over-time/ low voltage protection.
The Smart AI Ant chip with Buck-boost technology provides awesome clouds/flavour, regardless of how much charge is left.

*Conclusion* :
I like the feel of the mod , opinions will differ on the looks department , Ramp up time is fast . Battery life is good , I normally have 2 or more mods on standby , I had the Ladon with a Blotto in my hand for the last 9 hours and the battery indicator had only dropped 2 bars , It will drop faster if you chain vape, but I am happy .This mod sneaked quietly onto the market earlier 2020 , the way I know and love Smoant [esp the Ranker] this is a keeper !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (12/11/20)

ARYANTO said:


> In this review , I will cover the Smoant Ladon 225W box mod, from @3avape .
> View attachment 213544
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome overview.
I quite like it. It reminds me of the Smoant Naboo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (12/11/20)

Resistance said:


> Awesome overview.
> I quite like it. It reminds me of the Smoant Naboo.


One of my first dual mods was a Smoant Ranker , you can kill some one of you throw it , big , bulky and tough as nails .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ARYANTO (13/11/20)

Just to give you a side by side comparison Ladon and Manto pro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Grand Guru (13/11/20)

Great review @ARYANTO

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

